# installazione gentoo 10.1

## KinG-InFeT

ragazzi come avvio l'installazione grafica avendo il DVD con il Live? (ho l'ultima release da scarsi 2.5 GB)

quando mi esce il KDE4 (tral'altro voglio gnome) come faccio ad avviare l'installazione?

2) dopo posso scegliere di avere gnome e non KDE?

come faccio il chroot?

sono su distro slackware ma con la nuova release la 13 mi ha deluso e vorrei avere dinuovo gentoo siccome l'ultima volta non sono staco capace di installarla :S

mi helpo a voi

----------

## oRDeX

Penso che tu debba dare una lettura alle risorse riguardanti l'installazione di gentoo, trovera di certo tutte le risposte.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/index.xml

Per darti comunque qualche informazione posso dirti che, se non sbaglio, l'installazione grafica non è più supportata (quindi non dovrebbe essere proprio presente sul nuovo liveDVD).

Se mettere gnome o KDE lo sceglierai quando sarà il momento di installare un DE. Il fatto che usl liveDVd che stai usando ci sia KDE non influisce in alcun modo sulla tua installazione.

----------

## KinG-InFeT

ah ok quindi dalla versione 10 di gentoo l'installazione grafica non è più supportata perfetto

guida da seguire uso questa

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/2008.0/handbook-x86.xml

siccome ho il DVD intero nn serve la connessione ad internet sbaglio?

----------

## KinG-InFeT

up

----------

## KinG-InFeT

ah no forse e meglio il minimal cd? per poi seguire questa guida?

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=1

ma facendo così avrò le stesse cose della nuova release? ovvero la 10.1?

xke da quel ke vedo a versione è ferma alla 2007 :S

----------

## Onip

se la connessione ti funziona dal minimal va benissimo quella. gentoo è una (meta-)distribuzione versionless, cioè quando la installi avrai i programmi aggiornati esattamente a quel giorno, indipendentemente dalla versione di cd o dvd che utilizzi. Addirittura è possibile installare gentoo a partire da livecd di altre distribuzioni (ubuntu, knoppix...)

----------

## KinG-InFeT

il problema qualè la strada diciamo più "semplice" da intraprendere? ho sia il DVD sia il minimal CD quale mi sonsigliate di utilizare? ke guida devo seguire?

scusate se sembro nabbo ma nn sono nella pelle nell'installare bene gentoo  :Razz: 

----------

## MajinJoko

Primo: niente linguaggio sms.

Secondo: niente "up" prima di 24 ore dall'ultimo messaggio.

Terzo: l'unica strada da intraprendere è seguire l'handbook segnalato da oRDeX poco sopra. E un pò di pazienza.

----------

## lucapost

 *KinG-InFeT wrote:*   

> sono su distro slackware ma con la nuova release la 13 mi ha deluso e vorrei avere dinuovo gentoo siccome l'ultima volta non sono staco capace di installarla :S
> 
> 

 

visto che dovresti avere già una connessione attiva sulla slack, se hai una partizione già pronta dove installare gentoo,  potresti pensare di procedere all'installazione direttamente da li, senza bisogno di ulteriori supporti cd/dvd.

----------

## KinG-InFeT

ok perdonatemi ma non sto nell pelle cercherò di installarlo con quella guida e che dio mela mandi buona grazie a tutti a presto

edit :

eh no nn ho altre partizioni disponibili e ora ho anche un problema mi esce questo errore appena esce la scritta liveCD # dopo aver caricato tutti i driver periferiche ecc...

```

CPU0: Unexpected LVT TMR interrupt!

Disabling lock debugging due to kernel taint

```

qual'unque carattere digito sulla tastiera mi esce questo errore solo 1 volta poi posso procedere trnquilamente ma ke errore è? cosa significa?

----------

## Apetrini

 *KinG-InFeT wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> CPU0: Unexpected LVT TMR interrupt!
> ...

 

Questa cosa comincia a sollevarmi qualche domanda, ho appena risposto a una discussione poco piu sopra e sembra che non sei l'unico a riscontrare questo problema.

Qualcuno ha qualche info in merito?

----------

## KinG-InFeT

il problema o la cosa strana e ke dopo va tranquillamente ora sono arivato alla compilazione del kernel bhà qualche info?

----------

## oRDeX

Pare sia un messaggio stampato da questa funzione:

unexpected_thermal_interrupt

che e` almeno un minimo piu` comprensibile.

Cercando su google pare che questo problema sia spesso legato a hostap..ma non penso sia il nostro caso

----------

